# New Tunnel Portals for Iron Island R.R.



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

The Iron Island R.R. was definitely in need of some nicer portals to dress up the standard cinder block and patio slab ones that were currently on the line. Here's what we started with........









Gorgeous...... Isn't it!?!! Well, beautiful or not, it had to go. So, heres what I came up with......









The basic shapes, cut from some scrap foam insulation. 









The glue up and a couple of details. 









A little bit of trim and some paint and there ya have it!!!!!


-Kevin.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks nice, and seems quick and easy! 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW I like the neat clean lines of our portal. 

jj


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe the formula for that is: creativity + useless stuff = impressive feature

Excellent!


JackM


How'd you make the angled pieces at the top?


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

That looks really nice and does dress up things very well.

Richard


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Foam insulation? Won't that deteriorate with rain, weather, etc??? What, or did you do anything to make it weather proof just the paint???? Regal


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Gents- Thanks for the kind words. 

Jack- The trim pieces at the top are made from plastic trim- available at Home D. Its in the same aisle as wood trim, but its made of plastic and very inexpensive. It had a very small profile that looked in scale with my portal. I used a bit less than an eight foot section ($2.79). Its the only thing I spent any cash on for this project. 

Regal- Standard blue or pink foam insulation is pretty impervious to the elements. A good coat of exterior primer and paint not only makes it look nicer, but also helps with UV rays. I also use foam insulation to make foundations for all of my buildings. It is easy to carve bricks or stone into it- I use a stencil cutter to cut bricks and stone because it makes a finer mortar joint. I made the straight lines on the tunnel portals on the table saw. 

-Kevin.


----------

